# expressões espanholas: brindes e ofertas



## PONTEDEUME

Tenho dúvidos em quanto a algumas expressões espanholas referidas aos brindes ou ofertas para amostrar gratitude.

por exemplo quando ofertamos algo na Espanha dizemos

QUé detalle !!  podemos dizer em Português . Qué detalhe (mais lindo) !!

ou no caso de dizer que algo é muito bom

Este jamon es de lo mejor ! (este presunto é do melhor ??)


obrigado


----------



## telum

Hola, por "Qué detalle" aquí en Brasil oigo mucho "Que delicadesa".

"Do melhor" como traducción de "de lo mejor" no me suena. A ver lo que nos cuentan los colegas.

Saludos,


----------



## aloappaola

este presunto é dos melhores
este presente é um dos melhores
este presunto é o melhor


----------



## Mangato

Este presunto é ótimo.


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> Tenho dúvidos em quanto a algumas expressões espanholas referidas aos brindes ou ofertas para amostrar gratitude.
> 
> por exemplo quando ofertamos algo na Espanha dizemos
> 
> QUé detalle !! podemos dizer em Português . Qué detalhe (mais lindo) !!
> 
> ou no caso de dizer que algo é muito bom
> 
> Este jamon es de lo mejor ! (este presunto é do melhor ??)
> 
> 
> obrigado


 
Em português de Portugal pode-se usar _'do melhor'_ em contextos como esse (e, mais enfaticamente ainda, _'do bom e do melhor_'). Dizer _'é óptimo'_, como sugeriu o Mangato, também está bem.

Em português, '_detalhe_' não comporta a acepção de '_cortesia_'. Nesse sentido dizemos _'gentileza'_ ou '_amabilidade' ('Que gentileza/amabilidade a sua/tua!,_ mas não acrescentamos _'mais lindo',_ quando muito dizemos _'Que gentileza tão grande a tua! 'Que grande gentileza a tua!' ou ' Que gentil/amável (foste)')_


----------



## PONTEDEUME

no entanto coloco a hipótese:

Este detalle es bueno para regalar.

Este detalhe é bom para ofertar.. 

(podemos dizer isto em português??)

não é apenas gentileza é um detalle, um brinde pequenino, algo
giro..


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> no entanto coloco a hipótese:
> 
> Este detalle es bueno para regalar.
> 
> Este detalhe é bom para ofertar..
> 
> (podemos dizer isto em português??)
> 
> não é apenas gentileza é um detalle, um brinde pequenino, algo
> giro..


 
Não, '_detalhe'_ também não tem esse sentido. Ou chama o objecto pelo nome, ou diz _'brinde pequenino'_ ou então, caso não saiba o nome e informalmente, _'esta coisa/coisinha pequenina/gira etc.'_ etc E, já agora, em Portugal é mais frequente '_oferecer_' do que '_ofertar_'.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

já estou a perceber:

dizer: *Este detalhe é um acerto*  é errado

deveria ser

este brinde é um acerto !!

o que acham?

obrigados pela resposta


----------



## As2009

PONTEDEUME said:


> no entanto coloco a hipótese:
> 
> Este detalle es bueno para regalar.
> 
> Este detalhe é bom para ofertar..
> 
> (podemos dizer isto em português??)
> 
> não é apenas gentileza é um detalle, um brinde pequenino, algo
> giro..



No Brasil acredito que o correspondente a _detalle_ poderia ser "lembrança ou lembrancinha" se estivermos falando de uma situação informal.

- Esta lembrancinha é boa para presentear/oferecer.


----------



## Carfer

As2009 said:


> No Brasil acredito que o correspondente a _detalle_ poderia ser "lembrança ou lembrancinha" se estivermos falando de uma situação informal.
> 
> - Esta lembrancinha é boa para presentear/oferecer.


 
Bem lembrado!

Também se diz em Portugal, a diferença está no diminutivo: nós dizemos '_lembrançazinha_'.


----------



## Miracatiba

Mangato said:


> Este pres*e*nto é ótimo.


 

hehehe. presunto foi boa.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

obrigados, o que pretendia era traduzir para português apenas
a palavra Detalle : (Qué detalle !!  qué hombre detallista !!) e não possíveis variantes.

Encontro mesmo dificil encontrar uma tradução próxima do espanhol para

Qué detalle!

ou este regalo es un acierto !!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Este jamón es de lo mejor = este presunto é do melhor* ou *este presunto é da melhor qualidade *está absolutamente correto, e ambas expressões são muito usadas ao menos no Brasil.

Quanto a *Qué detalle* realmente não me ocorre uma expressão equivalente em português.


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> obrigados, o que pretendia era traduzir para português apenas
> a palavra Detalle : (Qué detalle !! qué hombre detallista !!) e não possíveis variantes.
> 
> Encontro mesmo dificil encontrar uma tradução próxima do espanhol para
> 
> Qué detalle!
> 
> ou este regalo es un acierto !!


 

Bem, nesse caso eu traduziria _'Qué detalle_' por _'Que presente tão bonito!_' ou _'Que prenda tão bonita!_' (atenção que prenda é falso amigo) e, se bem entendo o sentido, porque julgava que '_detallista_' significava apenas '_minucioso_', que aqui não tem cabimento, traduziria _'qué hombre detallista !!_' por _'Que homem/pessoa tão gentil_ !'


----------

